# ~Kitsune's Sig Shop!~ [ENTERING HIATUS]



## kasane (Jan 26, 2014)

*ON A HIATUS.
You may still request for a siggy, but do not ask me if it is done or not as I may even take up to a week to finish it, k? Some days I may not have any homework, some days I may have a lot. Leave it up to chance and I'll try my best to produce sigs >_<*

All of these sigs are *free*, although some sort of credit is appreciated 
So without further ado, let's get started! 



Spoiler: Backgrounds



*A collection of lots of sig backgrounds. Just click on the one you want, then give me the link so that I will know which one you want! http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/library/?sort=3&page=1*





Spoiler: Sprites




Please let me know which sprites you want included (e.g: Villagers, decoration, sprites indicating dreamies, keeping, leaving etc.)





Spoiler: Examples
















Ordering form (LEAVE BLANK IF YOU DO NOT WANT SOMETHING INCLUDED)
*Name:
Town:
Friend Code:
Dream Address:
Villagers:
Dreamies:
Do you want names under each of them?:* {YES/NO}
*Background link:
Font and font colour:* {Type DEFAULT if you want this font: http://www.dafont.com/bitdust-two.font}
*Sprite indication:* {e.g: Blue rose= Keeping, Wilted rose= Leaving, Gold rose= Dreamie} {ALSO, include which villagers are for keeping, leaving, dreamie or whatever you call it}
*Add-ons:* {If it's an image, please link me to it and I can add it in}
*'Curved' siggy?:*{Without the sharp edges} YES/NO
I don't make them animated unless you request one


Once more, in a Hiatus. May make one, but who knows...
Open slots
1. rosie789
2. -

Waiting list
1. -
2. -



Spoiler: IF THE SIG SAYS INCORRECT FILE EXTENSION OR IF IT IS TOO SMALL...



My signatures are around 200pixels in height, and around 500pixels in width. It should be as big as my current signature displayed.
1. Copy the image URL
2. Head on to settings and to edit signature
3. Insert the [ IMG ]and put the URL here, don't put the spaces between the coding [ /IMG ] 
4. Save changes and you're done!


----------



## Mary (Jan 26, 2014)

Name: Mary
Town: Starfall
Friend code: Sidebar
Dream address:
Villagers: Julian*, Flora*, Merengue*, Tia*, Static*, Coach(Leaving), Bree, Bunnie* Sylvia (Leaving) 
( *= dream villager)
Dream villagers: (Seeking) Roald
Names: Yes
BG number: 2
Font: (Something cute? IDK.)
Sprite indication: Rainbow feather= obtained dreamie ( Flora, Julian, Merengue, Tia, Bunnie), Red feather: Leaving (Coach, Bree, Sylvia) Blue feather: Looking for (Roald)



^_^


----------



## kasane (Jan 26, 2014)

Mary said:


> Name: Mary
> Town: Starfall
> Friend code: Sidebar
> Dream address:
> ...



Got it! Working on it right now


----------



## kasane (Jan 26, 2014)

I think I'm done :/
Mary's sig


Spoiler










if there's anything you want changed just let me know c:


----------



## Mary (Jan 26, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> I think I'm done :/
> Mary's sig
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 26, 2014)

Name: Jakerz
Town: Twerkvil
Friend code: Sidebar
Dream address: 4700-3481-5000
Villagers: Bunnie, Genji, Ruby, Caroline, Poppy, Pecan, Marshal, Static, Mint, & Peanut
Dream villagers: None
Names: Yes
BG number: 1
Font: Whatever you think fits
Sprite indication: Peach in Corner as Native Fruit

I think that should do it


----------



## kasane (Jan 26, 2014)

Jakerz said:


> Name: Jakerz
> Town: Twerkvil
> Friend code: Sidebar
> Dream address: 4700-3481-5000
> ...



Yup c:
Marshal! *.* XD


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 27, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Yup c:
> Marshal! *.* XD



Thanks and yeah I got him from a cycling thread I have seen him quite a few times on them he is pretty common on them just get snapped up pretty fast but if you stalk them for a while you should be able to get him


----------



## kasane (Jan 27, 2014)

Jakerz said:


> Thanks and yeah I got him from a cycling thread I have seen him quite a few times on them he is pretty common on them just get snapped up pretty fast but if you stalk them for a while you should be able to get him



Been trying to stalk but he sells for too much D:
Btw, did you want your villagers scattered around (like your current sig) or in an order?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh I wanted them in order 

and that is what is good about the cycling threads he is free 

Oh and I found this:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?129161-Marshal-the-Smug-Squirrel!&p=2256697#post2256697


----------



## kasane (Jan 27, 2014)

Jakerz said:


> Oh I wanted them in order
> 
> and that is what is good about the cycling threads he is free
> 
> ...



Ah, thank you! ^^
I'll be going to school on starting on the 30th, so I'm trying hard to find and complete my Dreamies fast D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jakerz's sig is done!


Spoiler


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 27, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Ah, thank you! ^^
> I'll be going to school on starting on the 30th, so I'm trying hard to find and complete my Dreamies fast D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Thank you so much it is awesome


----------



## kasane (Jan 27, 2014)

Jakerz said:


> Thank you so much it is awesome



Glad you like it ^///^
My first attempts at making sigs :'D


----------



## sej (Jan 27, 2014)

Name:Sej
Town: Sejville
Friend Code: 4210-4628-9014
Villagers:Freya, Twiggy, Robin, Static, Roald, Kid Cat, Hamlet, Big top
Do you want names under each of them?: Yes please
Background number: 12 please!
Font: DEFULT
Sprite indication: No thanks, but could you put dream town achieved at the bottom, thanks


----------



## kasane (Jan 27, 2014)

Sej said:


> Name:Sej
> Town: Sejville
> Friend Code: 4210-4628-9014
> Villagers:Freya, Twiggy, Robin, Static, Roald, Kid Cat, Hamlet, Big top
> ...



Yup!
Got it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sej's sig is done 


Spoiler


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 27, 2014)

I like making my own sigs cuz im very picky about them, so i was wondering what website you use to make these sigs?


----------



## kasane (Jan 27, 2014)

I just searched up 'pixel scenery' and you can find these pixel backgrounds (the ones I used), but I think the masterpost is on Tumblr.
And all the sprites were found on http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/post/54852487291/animal-crossing-sprites-masterpost.

Also I don't use a website to make my sigs, I used Photoshop


----------



## kasane (Jan 28, 2014)

No one wanting sigs? :/


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 29, 2014)

Name: Fox
Town: Orenji
Friend Code: On the left
Villagers: Eugene, Ruby, Dotty, Filbert, Sheldon, Big Top, Curlos, Goose, Iggly, Maelle
Dreamies: Eugene, Ruby, Dotty, Filbert, Sheldon, Kid Cat, Rod, Hazel, Bree, Kyle
Do you want names under each of them?: {YES/NO} Yes
Background number: 9
Font and font colour: Orange :3
Sprite indication: Orange Lily for Giving Big Top, Maelle, Goose, and Iggly 
Add-ons: Buizel cx


----------



## kasane (Jan 29, 2014)

Got it, will start working soon ( school's started and it'll be dragging me down ;w; )


----------



## MonoSpectator (Jan 31, 2014)

These siggys are so cute ^_^ I want one 

Name: Momo	
Town: Elicidal
Friend Code: 4785-5940-4980
Dream Address: N/A
Villagers: Lucky (Keeping/Dreamie), Harry (Want To Leave), Pashmina (Keeping/Dreamie), Flurry (Keeping/Dreamie), Winnie (Want to Leave), Kid Cat (Want to Leave), Tipper (Want to Leave), Anicotti (Want to Leave), Renee (Want to Leave). 
Dreamies: Lucky, Pashmina, Flurry, Chevre, Fang, Beau, Rosie, Ankha, Marshal, Genji
Do you want names under each of them?: Yes
Background number: 12
Font and font colour: http://www.dafont.com/dekiru.font for the general text and DEFAULT for the names of the villagers. Make the color for both a soft blue. 
Sprite indication: Gold Item Leaf - Dreamie, Green Item Leaf - Keeping, Red Item Leaf - Want To Leave


----------



## Ewic (Jan 31, 2014)

Name: Alissa
Town: Cake
Friend Code:
Dream Address:
Villagers: Apple, Flurry, Hamphrey, Rodney, Clay, Hamlet and Graham in that order, please! 
Dreamies:
Do you want names under each of them?: No
Background number: Could you use a different one instead? Here: http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4aawig0201rt9laao1_500.png - Just cut it down to the size that you need, please!
Font and font colour:  Font ~ http://www.dafont.com/cute-strawberry.font Colour ~ Anything that can be read clearly  but I love pinks and blues,  but if black is the only thing that can be really seen then that's fine 
Sprite indication: Wrapped gift http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h284/Ewicistehsexx/Animal%20Crossing/tumblr_inline_mpkuoeIzOw1qz4rgp_zpscc767acb.gif for Soleil, Hamlet and Graham. Green leaf for the ones that I need 
Add-ons: Could you add this picture that I had comissioned to the signature? http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h284/Ewicistehsexx/Animal%20Crossing/go__ewic_by_tayumei-d74fywu_zps36dd2f88.png

I hope this isn't confusing...  but could you just put the wrapped gift by the ones that I indicated, I'll add the leaves myself, that way I have a base picture to work from when I get new villagers in my town


----------



## emeraldfox (Jan 31, 2014)

Name:Alyssa
Town:Kiwiland
Friend Code:to the left
Dream Address:5500-3249-1368
Villagers: Keeping: Maple, Julian, Tangy, Merengue, Ankha. Leaving: O'Hare, Wart jr., Phoebe.
Dreamies: Maple, Julian, Tangy, Merengue, Ankha, Stitches, Erik, Kabuki, Molly.
Do you want names under each of them?: {*YES*/NO}
Background number:11
Font and font colour: http://www.dafont.com/alice-in-wonderland.font (black)
Sprite indication: Green leaf= Keeping, Red leaf= Leaving, Clover= Dreamies
Add-ons:



Spoiler


----------



## kasane (Feb 1, 2014)

Woah where did you all come from? XD
Gonna try to get to work tomorrow, adding you guys to the waiting list


----------



## Roggyrichy (Feb 1, 2014)

I like this can you do it the same but with my information

Villagers
Hamlet
Ankha 
Genji
Pietro
Soleil
Lucky
Lolly
Bianca
Gaston

Dreamies:
Marshal


----------



## kasane (Feb 2, 2014)

Roggyrichy said:


> I like this can you do it the same but with my information
> View attachment 26076
> Villagers
> Hamlet
> ...



So everything the same, but with villager changes. 
Got it :3


----------



## kasane (Feb 2, 2014)

Done with foxehtrot28's siggy


Spoiler


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 2, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Done with foxehtrot28's siggy
> 
> 
> Spoiler




yay! thanks so much cx


----------



## kasane (Feb 3, 2014)

Done with MonoSpectator's sig 


Spoiler










Sorry that it's not a soft blue colour, you can't really see it with the background - -;


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, I love my signature! However, I can't seem to add it to my profile :<


----------



## sej (Feb 3, 2014)

You have to get the link then you have to go on edit your signature, then you have to click that little picture in the top bar then put put the link in there then you click submit!


----------



## MonoSpectator (Feb 3, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Done with MonoSpectator's sig
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thank you! I love it :3 The color is fine. ^^


----------



## kasane (Feb 3, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Hi, I love my signature! However, I can't seem to add it to my profile :<



What do you mean? 
Does it exceed the 750x215 limit or does the sig 'shrink' when you try to add it?


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 4, 2014)

It says "This PNG image has the incorrect file extension." what does that mean ;-;


----------



## kasane (Feb 4, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> It says "This PNG image has the incorrect file extension." what does that mean ;-;



I'm not quite sure myself :/
Just untick the little box below with the 'Retrieve remote file and reference locally', I do that and it goes away


----------



## kasane (Feb 4, 2014)

Ewic said:


> Name: Alissa
> Town: Cake
> Friend Code:
> Dream Address:
> ...



So I'll just add the wrapped gift to Soleil, Hamlet and Graham, I guess ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ewic's sig


Spoiler


----------



## Ewic (Feb 4, 2014)

Ahhhh!! That is so cute  And yes, that's exactly what I wanted!! It'll be easier to update it when they start coming in.  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 5, 2014)

Can I get added to your wait list eventually?  Also is it okay if I have 11 dreamies instead of the 10 cuz I can't decide :/ (if not message me or post here I'll check it)
Name: Tessa
Town: Selphia
Friend Code: 2165-5774-6849
Dream Address:
Villagers:
Dreamies: Erik, Freya, Bruce, Caroline, Agent S, Kid Cat, Pashmina, Static, Ankha, Lucky, Marshal 
Do you want names under each of them?: Yes
Background number: 6
Font and font colour: DEFAULT but visible obviously haha
Sprite indication: 
Add-ons: 
Can I have the villagers in that order? Or at least not separating: Erik, Freya, and Bruce, and the pair of Kid Cat and Pashmina?


----------



## SophieAllgood (Feb 5, 2014)

please can I have one done if you have a space as I want one really unique I am more than willing to pay either through TBT or a bells your choice thank you so much


----------



## kasane (Feb 6, 2014)

Joongbug said:


> Can I get added to your wait list eventually?  Also is it okay if I have 11 dreamies instead of the 10 cuz I can't decide :/ (if not message me or post here I'll check it)
> Name: Tessa
> Town: Selphia
> Friend Code: 2165-5774-6849
> ...



Sure, that's alright!

- - - Post Merge - - -



SophieAllgood said:


> please can I have one done if you have a space as I want one really unique I am more than willing to pay either through TBT or a bells your choice thank you so much



Of course, but I'm taking longer than I thought I would what with school starting D:
So you may have to wait a while. I didn't think my sigs were that great, tbh ^^
I've seen other people's sig shops and they looked better than mine imo .-.


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 6, 2014)

Ah! Where did you get the pixel villagers?


----------



## kasane (Feb 6, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> Ah! Where did you get the pixel villagers?


http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/po...tes-masterpost 
As mentioned in the post XP


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 6, 2014)

I got it to work .w.


----------



## kasane (Feb 6, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> I got it to work .w.



It looks a bit small :/
I think it's dimensions are around my size but mine looks is bigger.
How did you insert the sig? I used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and copied & pasted the image URL into it


----------



## kasane (Feb 7, 2014)

emeraldfox's sig


Spoiler










I apologize for taking so long with it ;__;
School's been keeping me busy and I didn't feel like making sigs when I had schoolwork.
Anyways, enjoy u.u


----------



## emeraldfox (Feb 7, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> emeraldfox's sig
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thank you !  my dreamies changed but thats okay~ (I don't usually change my dreamies sorry c: )


----------



## kasane (Feb 7, 2014)

emeraldfox said:


> Thank you !  my dreamies changed but thats okay~ (I don't usually change my dreamies sorry c: )



That's alright ^^
Speaking of changing, I need to edit my sig as well (got some dreamies and someone left XP)


----------



## Roggyrichy (Feb 7, 2014)

Villagers I have
Hamlet 
Lolly
Ankha
Timbra
Lucky
Genuinely
Pietro
Soleil
Bianca

Dreamies
Marshal


----------



## kasane (Feb 7, 2014)

Roggyrichy said:


> Villagers I have
> Hamlet
> Lolly
> Ankha
> ...



No sprite indication?


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

I obtained Rod and Iggly is gone c:


----------



## kasane (Feb 8, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> I obtained Rod and Iggly is gone c:



Alright, I'll change it for you ^^


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Alright, I'll change it for you ^^



Thank you so mucn cx


----------



## kasane (Feb 8, 2014)

And...


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks much!!


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

Just thought I'd let you know: Your background album is set to private. If you want to limit it to only people on TBT, you could add the guest password feature. ^^ Though you probably already knew that. Sorry. x:


----------



## kasane (Feb 8, 2014)

No prob! 
^ . ^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cold said:


> Just thought I'd let you know: Your background album is set to private. If you want to limit it to only people on TBT, you could add the guest password feature. ^^ Though you probably already knew that. Sorry. x:



So it is X.X
Thanks for letting me know ^^


----------



## kasane (Feb 9, 2014)

Joongbug's sig


Spoiler


----------



## sej (Feb 9, 2014)

Name: Sej
Town: Sejville
Friend Code: 4210-4628-9014
Villagers: Twiggy, Robin, Static, Freya, Big top, Kid cat, Eric and Franine
Dreamies: Ankha
Do you want names under each of them?: YES
Background number: 8
Font and font colour: Defult
Sprite indication: Could you put Ankha at the bottom but not like right at the bottom. Coffee= Keeping, Twiggy, Robin, Static, Freya, Big top, Kid cat, Eric. Pinwheel= To go, Francine, Mr whippy ice cream= Dreamie=Ankha

Thanks


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## kasane (Feb 9, 2014)

[Ugh I'm sick so I guess I'll start working on everyone's signature *cough sneeze* my throat's been killing me for the past 2 days...]

- - - Post Merge - - -

**** my poor immune system in the summer ffs why me.


----------



## kasane (Feb 9, 2014)

Roggyrichy's sig


Spoiler


----------



## kasane (Feb 9, 2014)

Sej's sig done


Spoiler


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Feb 9, 2014)

Adorablee!


----------



## kasane (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you! uwu


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 9, 2014)

I just noticed, Rod is missing from the Dreamie list 
Ha, well I decided to change Kid Cat into Erik Also
If you can change that pretty please? :3


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 9, 2014)

woah you have no one on waiting list 0.o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Name:Hami
Town:Chicago
Friend Code:3325 2365 6348
Dream Address:
Villagers:Sally  Walker  Fang Fauna  Purrl   Ribbot  Sly  Curlos Anabelle
Dreamies:Mashal,Julian,Static,Chevre, and Peanut.
Do you want names under each of them?: {YES/NO} yes
Background number:2
Font and font colour: {Type DEFAULT if you want this font: http://www.dafont.com/bitdust-two.font}anything fancy
Sprite indication: {e.g: Blue rose= Keeping, Wilted rose= Leaving, Gold rose= Dreamie} {ALSO, include which villagers are for keeping, leaving, dreamie or whatever you call it}Blue rose=Keeping Red Rose=Think about it Gold Rose=Dreamie.Dreamies have gold Red rose is Fang, Curlos. Blue Rose are sally walker fauna purrl ribbot sly anabelle
Add-ons: {If it's an image, please link me to it and I can add it in}May I Have A Bow That Is Shown In Example 1 & 3? Grey Please
'Curved' siggy?:{Without the sharp edges} YES/NO No


----------



## kasane (Feb 9, 2014)

I just finished all the pending sigs today (finally .-.)


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 9, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> I just finished all the pending sigs today (finally .-.)



Woah,How much were there


----------



## kasane (Feb 9, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> I just noticed, Rod is missing from the Dreamie list
> Ha, well I decided to change Kid Cat into Erik Also
> If you can change that pretty please? :3



I thought that once you obtained Rod you wanted him off of the Dreamies list >_< sorry!
I'll change it soon ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



K9Ike said:


> Woah,How much were there



I think 3-4 :/
Did some yesterday as well


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 9, 2014)

[QUOTE
I think 3-4 :/
Did some yesterday as well[/QUOTE]

Dang

- - - Post Merge - - -

ofc that quote didnt work


----------



## kasane (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL XP


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 9, 2014)

Are you still takin sigyg requests

- - - Post Merge - - -

siggy*


----------



## kasane (Feb 9, 2014)

Yea.


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 9, 2014)

Kewl boiiii.


----------



## kasane (Feb 9, 2014)

Re-edited


----------



## sej (Feb 10, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sej's sig done
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thanks!


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 10, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/po...tes-masterpost
> As mentioned in the post XP


Dosen't work.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks much!!


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 10, 2014)

Spoiler



Testing



- - - Post Merge - - -

It worked!


----------



## Sidney2518 (Feb 10, 2014)

I would love one if you're still taking requests!


----------



## kasane (Feb 10, 2014)

Sure!
Just fill out the form


----------



## Sidney2518 (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome!

Name: Kit
Town: Nuleaf
Friend Code: 0146-9203-4613
Dream Address: 5200-2204-8233
Villagers: Kyle, Chief, Kiki, Lolly, Pecan, Renee, Drago, Scoot and Antonio 
Dreamies: Molly, Freya, Flora, Apollo 
Do you want names under each of them?: yes
Background number: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...9XwuN1qz4rgp_zps131d6275.gif.html?sort=3&o=21
Font and font color: this in white please ~ http://www.dafont.com/cute-strawberry.font
Sprite indication: no
Add-ons: yes  my mayor chibi ~ see below 
'Curved' siggy?: yes
*if there's space can you put mayor artwork by mayormako and signature by you of course!




- - - Post Merge - - -

Did you want anything in return? I don't have many in game bells but I have TBT bells...idk what to do with them anyway!


----------



## kasane (Feb 10, 2014)

It's all free, I don't need anything in return ^^


----------



## kasane (Feb 10, 2014)

K9Ike's sig


Spoiler


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 10, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> K9Ike's sig
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh....My...God...I LOVE IT OMG THANK YOUUUU !!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do i use it?


----------



## kasane (Feb 11, 2014)

Go to Settings, Edit Signature, copy the signature's URL (which is http://oi61.tinypic.com/4hf9qx.jpg) put the [ IMG ] [ /IMG] with it. (Don't put the spaces in, I did that to make sure it didn't turn into an actual image insert ^^


----------



## R3i (Feb 11, 2014)

Name: Reimiu✩
Town: Mellow
Friend Code: 2380 3457 6815 
Dream Address: 
Villagers: 
Dreamies: Paula, Lolly, Penelope, Alice, Freya, Julian, Marshal, Genji, Beau, Hopper
Do you want names under each of them?: yes
Background number: http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mlude6b1lM1roozkr_zps001cf005.gif
Font and font colour: something cute, sky blue
Sprite indication: 
Add-ons: 
'Curved' siggy?:{Without the sharp edges} yes


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 11, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Go to Settings, Edit Signature, copy the signature's URL (which is http://oi61.tinypic.com/4hf9qx.jpg) put the [ IMG ] [ /IMG] with it. (Don't put the spaces in, I did that to make sure it didn't turn into an actual image insert ^^


okay  Thank you so muuuch c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where do i Put the


----------



## kasane (Feb 12, 2014)

Put the image's URL between the [ IMG ] (insert image URL here, without the spaces before the brackets) [ /IMG ]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Geraldo said:


> Really nice....



Lol thank you!


----------



## kasane (Feb 12, 2014)

Sidney2518's sig


Spoiler










I couldn't make the villager names the same font, it was really hard to read. Like it was just random squiggles XP


----------



## sej (Feb 12, 2014)

Please can you get rid of Ankha as a dreamie as I got her! So please put Dreamies complete at the bottom please


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 12, 2014)

Name: Naomi
Town: Catville
Friend code: Sidebar
Dream villagers: Rosie, Goldie, Lolly, Ankha, Lucky, Bones, Cookie, Punchy, Walker, Kid cat
Names: Yes
BG number: couldn't find any number... But it looked like this:


Spoiler






Font: Something cute :3
Sprite indication: Gold rose- obtained dreamie (Walker, Lolly, Kidcat, Punchy, Cookie, Rosie, Bones), Wilted rose- needed dreamie (Ankha, Goldie, Lucky)
Extras: A bow in one of the top corners, Credit to you in a bottom corner


----------



## Sidney2518 (Feb 12, 2014)

It looks great! Thanks so much! Silly question tho...how do I find the URL?


----------



## kasane (Feb 12, 2014)

Sidney2518 said:


> It looks great! Thanks so much! Silly question tho...how do I find the URL?



Right click the image then put the [ IMG ][ /IMG ] around the URL without the spaces

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Please can you get rid of Ankha as a dreamie as I got her! So please put Dreamies complete at the bottom please



Oki, I'll get to work after school!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ILikeCatsMoreThenYou said:


> Name: Naomi
> Town: Catville
> Friend code: Sidebar
> Dream villagers: Rosie, Goldie, Lolly, Ankha, Lucky, Bones, Cookie, Punchy, Walker, Kid cat
> ...



Got it ^^


----------



## Sidney2518 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank youuuu!


----------



## kasane (Feb 12, 2014)

Sidney2518 said:


> Thank youuuu!



It looks a bit small but it's nearly the same dimensions as mine. How did you insert it?


----------



## Sidney2518 (Feb 12, 2014)

I noticed that too! I copied the URL like you said. That's okay tho.


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 12, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> It looks a bit small but it's nearly the same dimensions as mine. How did you insert it?



Howd you make the spoiler have Random images instead of spoiler in title


----------



## Sidney2518 (Feb 12, 2014)

Never mind I figured it out  It's huge now!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

aaand I love it!


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 12, 2014)

Can you give me the site you got for all the backgrounds?


----------



## kasane (Feb 13, 2014)

They're all different sites, I can't remember.
Sorry


----------



## kasane (Feb 13, 2014)

R3i's sig


Spoiler


----------



## kasane (Feb 13, 2014)

ILikeCatsMoreThenYou's sig


Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -

Sej's sig re-edited


Spoiler


----------



## sej (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Shado (Feb 13, 2014)

Name: Rickii
Town: Tagi
Friend Code:4613-7311-1474
Dream Address:6100-2777-3972
Villagers:N/A
Dreamies:

Julian- Have
Apple- Have 
Ankha- Dont have
Shari- Dont have
Peanut- dont have
Ozzie- dont have
coco- dont have 
pierce- dont have
Wolfgang- dont have 

Do you want names under each of them?: Yes
Background link:http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...kyGKp1qz4rgp_zpsd5a8a282.gif.html?sort=3&o=22
Font and font colour: Font: Arial Colour: Black
Sprite indication: Balloon=Have Coffee=Dont have (referring to my dreamies) 
Add-ons: N/A
'Curved' siggy?: Yes

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 13, 2014)

OMG, it's sooo cute!!, TYSM!


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Feb 14, 2014)

Name: Phoebe
Town: Ophylix
Friend Code: 5284-2456-3983
Dream Address: N/A
Villagers: Pango, Beardo, Lionel, Rosie, Lolly, Felicity, Ankha, Drake, Yuka, and Caroline
Dreamies: Everyone above minus Drake and Yuka, and in their place Marshal and Muffy
Do you want names under each of them?: Nah
Background link: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/animado12_zps9080c773.gif.html?sort=3&o=43
Font and font colour: Century Gothic (for color if that won't show up, then we can go with this one which ever one shows up better or is readable) 
Sprite indication: Purple roses for the ones I'm keeping, pink for Yuka and Drake because they're the only two I'm trading out, and golden for my dreamies that I don't have yet. (Marshal and Muffy)
Add-ons: N/A
'Curved' siggy?: Yes please :3


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 14, 2014)

Name: Becca
Town: Cuddle
Friend Code: 2595-1582-3592
Dream Address: 4100-3365-5619
Villagers: Diana, Kyle, Graham, Rod, Roscoe, Gwen, Hamphrey, Sly, Bunnie, Marcel
Dreamies: Julian, Rooney, Savannah, Winnie
Do you want names under each of them?: Yes
Background link: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...bNwa71qz4rgp_zpscc57c249.gif.html?sort=3&o=19
Font and font colour: Any font that is cursive like or close to it :3 Color: Royal Blue
Sprite indication: White Feather: Dreamie, Rainbow Feather: Keeping, Red Feather: Not Keeping | Key: Diana= keeping, Kyle= keeping, Graham= keeping, Rod=keeping, Marcel= not keeping, Roscoe= keeping, Hamphrey= not keeping, Gwen= keeping, Sly= not keeping, Bunnie= not keeping. ( Sorry if it's very irritating and long to read)
Add-ons:N/A
'Curved' siggy?:{Without the sharp edges} Yes


----------



## kasane (Feb 14, 2014)

Shado's sig


Spoiler


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2014)

KITSUNE I CAN MAKE ANIMATED SIGNATURES NOW OAGAJNGJVRABP


----------



## kasane (Feb 15, 2014)

Lol XP
I'm not bothered to make them animated. Not enough time >~<


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2014)

you dont have to MAKE them animated you just put any animated picture and edit it like you do normal pictures


----------



## kasane (Feb 15, 2014)

I thought Animated sigs were too common . _.
And so are pixelated sigs but eh whatevs


----------



## dolover (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey Nikki, is it possible if I can use one of your backgrounds in your photobucket to make my own signature?


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh these are gorgeous ;V;! I would love to order one <3 Tried to make one myself, but far from being as pretty as yours xD

Name: Ruby
Town: Cervinea
Friend Code: 4484-8312-9857
Dream Address: -
Villagers: Keepers = Beau, Wolfgang, Whitney, Lolly and Deidre. Leaving = Stinky, Charlise, Lucky and Bianca
Dreamies: Diana, Skye, Marshal and Apollo
Do you want names under each of them?: Yes, please :3
Background link: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...eO8FJ1qz4rgp_zps52814302.gif.html?sort=3&o=41
Font and font colour: Default in Blue
Sprite indication: Blue Rose = Keeper, Gold Rose = Dreamies, Red Rose = Leaving
Add-ons: This chibi of my OC, please :3 http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2..._rina_ran_d5yqr02_by_setsuna_yena-d6ahiub.png
'Curved' siggy?: Yes please ;v;


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

dolover said:


> Hey Nikki, is it possible if I can use one of your backgrounds in your photobucket to make my own signature?



No prob!
All the backgrounds I have were from a Tumblr masterpost XD
Feel free 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SetsuTheYena said:


> Oh these are gorgeous ;V;! I would love to order one <3 Tried to make one myself, but far from being as pretty as yours xD
> 
> Name: Ruby
> Town: Cervinea
> ...



Ah thank you ;w;
I'll try to get to work soon, then!


----------



## wavesforwaves (Feb 16, 2014)

hi! are you still taking requests?


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

wavesforwaves said:


> hi! are you still taking requests?



Yup 
Waiting list


----------



## dolover (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Nikki! This is how my signature turned out. Had a little fun with it.


----------



## kasane (Feb 17, 2014)

dolover said:


> Thanks Nikki! This is how my signature turned out. Had a little fun with it.



LOL! 
But how do you animate it? ;w;
I tried to do mine on PS CS5 but if I try to resize the canvas, then it stretches the background D:


----------



## Dogoat (Feb 17, 2014)

Name: Sketchy
Town: Elysium
Friend Code: 5413-0395-4536
Dream Address: 5100-3624-0066
Villagers: Jitters, Cookie, Julian, Victoria, Sylvia, Colton, Mathilda, Vic, Erik, Kyle
Dreamies: Cookie, Merengue, Ankha, Gladys, Mathilda, Vic, Erik, Kyle, Ken, Julian
Do you want names under each of them?: Yes
Background link: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...9XwuN1qz4rgp_zps131d6275.gif.html?sort=3&o=21
Font and font colour: Default & Light green
Sprite indication: {e.g: Blue rose= Keeping, Wilted rose= Leaving, Gold rose= Dreamie} Pink Rose =Keeping, White Rose = Leaving, Orange Rose = Dreamie Keeping: Mathilda, Vic, Erik, Kyle, Julian, Cookie Leaving = Jitters, Victoria, Sylvia, Colton, Dreamie =  Merengue, Ankha, Gladys, Ken
Add-ons: none
'Curved' siggy?:{Without the sharp edges} YES

>U> Hope I did this right


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi! I dunno if it's too late to change my villager line-up ;v;?


----------



## kasane (Feb 17, 2014)

SetsuTheYena said:


> Hi! I dunno if it's too late to change my villager line-up ;v;?




Nope, you can change it if you like! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for not working on the sigs ;w;
I'll get to work on it today QAQ


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Feb 17, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Nope, you can change it if you like! :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh is all right ovo/ I just got some of my dreamies by now and rearranged the last ones YvY Okay new lineup:

Current Residents in Cervinea: Keepers = Beau, Diana, Whitney, Wolfgang, Apollo, Lolly and Deidre. Leaving = Charlise, Bianca and Stinky
Dreamies: Skye, Kyle and Bam.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 17, 2014)

Name: Flora
Town: Azalia
Friendcode: 
Dream Address: 4600-2390-3329
Villagers: Deidre, Merengue, Ribbot, Rosie, Maple, Julian, Mallary, Tom, Marina, Erik
Dreamies:
Do you want names under each of them?: Nope 
Background link:http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...cFasQ1roozkr_zps884de2af.gif.html?sort=3&o=74
Font and font colour: Black font? Something fancy 
Sprite indication:
'Curved' siggy?: Yes
Ad ons:
Additional Detail: Can they be scattered throughout the siggy?
{E.g. merengue and Julian in the treehouse, erik and deidre on the island, marina in the water, tom on the far floating log, etc.?

Name: Alyssa
Town: Rosebell
Friend Code: 
Dream Address:  4500-3624-3491
Villagers: Pippy, Agent S, Melba, Snake, Lolly, Phoebe, Filbert, Julian, Paula
Dreamies: 
Do you want names under each of them?: No
Background link: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/18_zps13f14f9f.gif.html?sort=3&o=40
Font and font colour: Whatever works! c:
Sprite indication: 
Ice cream cone sprite => Keeping:
Agent S, Melba, Lolly, Filbert, Phoebe
Pinwheel => giving away
Pippy, Snake, Julian, Paula
Add-ons: Perfect apple sprite near the top corner of my siggy please! 
http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/post/54845579433/animal-crossing-new-leaf-sprites-fruits
'Curved' siggy?: Yes


----------



## kasane (Feb 17, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Name: Flora
> Town: Azalia
> Dream Address: 4600-2390-3329
> Villagers: Deidre, Merengue, Ribbot, Rosie, Maple, Julian, Mallary, Tom, Marina, Erik
> ...



Sure 
I'll put you on the waiting list


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 17, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sure
> I'll put you on the waiting list



 is it too much to ask for 2? :') your siggys are so pretty and well done!! <3


----------



## kasane (Feb 17, 2014)

MightyMunchlax's sig


Spoiler












Sorry it took so long D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> is it too much to ask for 2? :') your siggys are so pretty and well done!! <3



No prob!
Fill me in XD


----------



## kasane (Feb 17, 2014)

Becca617's sig


Spoiler


----------



## wavesforwaves (Feb 17, 2014)

Um I think my post got deleted somehow cause im not seeing it....? Should I request again or..?


----------



## kasane (Feb 18, 2014)

wavesforwaves said:


> Um I think my post got deleted somehow cause im not seeing it....? Should I request again or..?



I didn't see it as well :/
Request again, I guess


----------



## wavesforwaves (Feb 18, 2014)

Name: candy
Town: Rosaria
Friend Code: 4484-9538-3514
Dream Address: n/a
Villagers: cherry, chrissy, Francine, bob, poncho,  diana, merengue,  julian, ruby
Dreamies: Zell, Fang, chrissy, francine, Bob,  diana, marina, cherry, 
Do you want names under each of them?: yes
Background link: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...9XwuN1qz4rgp_zps131d6275.gif.html?sort=3&o=21
Font and font colour: default font, font colour white or something that shows up clearly on the dark background.  I trust you!  
Sprite indication: gold rose= dreamie (francine, Chrissy, cherry, marina, diana Bob ), black rose= trading (ruby,  merengue, poncho) blue rose= reserved (Julian) pink rose= needed dreamies (Zell,  fang)
Add-ons: none
'Curved' siggy?: yes

I hope this all makes sense!


----------



## kasane (Feb 18, 2014)

wavesforwaves said:


> Name: candy
> Town: Rosaria
> Friend Code: 4484-9538-3514
> Dream Address: n/a
> ...



Yup! Shows up now


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Feb 18, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> MightyMunchlax's sig
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No problem, yay! Thank you! 

Edit: It says it's the incorrect file extension. :?


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 18, 2014)

Ill order one xD

Name:Konan
Town:Cyrpus
Friend Code:4012-4689-2804
Dream Address:4500-3447-9118
Villagers: N/A
Dreamies: In signature ^.^
Do you want names under each of them?: Yes please!
Background link: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...0eWZC1roozkr_zps69d72d92.gif.html?sort=3&o=39
Font and font colour: Cursive and Blue!
Sprite indication: Blue rose for villagers i need to Cycle 16 to be able to get: Marshal, Ankha, Marina, Cheri, Stitches, Merengue. and Purple rose for Dreamies i obtained: Fauna and Fang
Add-ons: i want you to outline this picture and put it to the side of my signature ( like yours ): http://25.media.tumblr.com/a426a49f7f7d9fa3176652475ea92ca0/tumblr_mrpxqjYy4p1qh1x6ko1_500.png
'Curved' siggy?:Yes please!


----------



## kasane (Feb 18, 2014)

MightyMunchlax said:


> No problem, yay! Thank you!
> 
> Edit: It says it's the incorrect file extension. :?



Right-click the image and click on 'copy image URL'.
Then go to settings and edit signature, put the [ IMG ]insert URL here, without the space bars between[ /IMG ]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Konan224 said:


> Ill order one xD
> 
> Name:Konan
> Town:Cyrpus
> ...



Added to waiting list ^.^
And by 'outlining this picture and putting it to the side of the signature', that comes under curved siggy with an outline and no sharp corners.
I don't understand what you mean by putting it to the side ><


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 18, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Right-click the image and click on 'copy image URL'.
> Then go to settings and edit signature, put the [ IMG ]insert URL here, without the space bars between[ /IMG ]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



like your signature the guy on the side, put my pic i gave you to the side but cut off the white background and make it just like yours wheres theres no background


----------



## Calysis (Feb 18, 2014)

*Name: *Brandi
*Town:* Seattle
*Friend Code:* 4785-5055-1504
*Dream Address:* 4700-3625-9389
*Villagers:* Deirdre, Zell, Kyle, Fang, Kid Cat, Fauna, Olivia, Lolly, Bangle, Erik!
*Dreamies:* Deirdre, Zell, Kyle, Fang, Kid Cat, Fauna, Olivia, Lolly, Bangle, Erik!
*Do you want names under each of them?:* yes!
*Background link:* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mludfj1ur31roozkr_zps481caf7c.gif
*Font and font colour:* default, teal. if that doesn't look good, then do whatever you think looks best c:
*Sprite indication:*
Pink rose = keeping! (*Deirdre, Zell, Kyle, Fang, Kid Cat, Fauna, Olivia, Lolly, Bangle, Erik!*)
Black rose = maybe leaving? (*none!! :3*)
Blue rose = dreamie! (*none! yay!  i have everyone <3*)
*Add-ons:* -
'*Curved' siggy?:* yes!


----------



## dolover (Feb 18, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> LOL!
> But how do you animate it? ;w;
> I tried to do mine on PS CS5 but if I try to resize the canvas, then it stretches the background D:



I did on PS CS5. I never resized it. I just saved one of the gif from your gallery. Open it on my photoshop. Open my animation box (window>animation). Added the movement in each frame for each villager. "save for web and device". Then click save. and you're done!


----------



## kasane (Feb 19, 2014)

dolover said:


> I did on PS CS5. I never resized it. I just saved one of the gif from your gallery. Open it on my photoshop. Open my animation box (window>animation). Added the movement in each frame for each villager. "save for web and device". Then click save. and you're done!



Oh I know that.
But I don't like sharp edges, but if I try to edit each frame individually, then try to play it, some frames have more pixels taken off than others ;_;
Unless there is an easier way? ;w;
I tried to move the whole gif into my sig file, but it merges together >.<


----------



## Niya (Feb 19, 2014)

May I request one still, or are you too backed up?


----------



## kasane (Feb 19, 2014)

Niya said:


> May I request one still, or are you too backed up?


I'll try to get it all done XD
You can still request one though c:


----------



## R3i (Feb 19, 2014)

thnx


----------



## kasane (Feb 19, 2014)

SetsutheYena's sig


Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -



SetsuTheYena said:


> Oh is all right ovo/ I just got some of my dreamies by now and rearranged the last ones YvY Okay new lineup:
> 
> Current Residents in Cervinea: Keepers = Beau, Diana, Whitney, Wolfgang, Apollo, Lolly and Deidre. Leaving = Charlise, Bianca and Stinky
> Dreamies: Skye, Kyle and Bam.



AH!
I am so sorry I did not see this until now QAQ
Let me re-edit it...


----------



## kasane (Feb 19, 2014)

Re-done: 



Spoiler


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Feb 19, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Re-done:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Heeeee so prettyyyy ;V;!! Thank you thank youuu <3<3!!


----------



## beth19 (Feb 19, 2014)

hi you still taking requests for signatures iv tried to do me own but it wasn't quite working out 4me


----------



## kasane (Feb 19, 2014)

beth19 said:


> hi you still taking requests for signatures iv tried to do me own but it wasn't quite working out 4me



I'm always taking requests and slowly making my way through them XP
Sure, what's yours?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 19, 2014)

*Name:* Mina
*Town:* Moondrop 
*Dreamies:* Cherry(have), Chrissy, Diana(have), Fang, Flurry, Francine, Genji, Marshal, Melba(have), Punchy(have) 
*Do you want names under each of them?:* Yes
*Background link:* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...1rfjowdo1_500_zps2a130937.gif.html?sort=3&o=7
*Font and font colour:* Default and whatever goes with the background for color c:
*Sprite indication:* Pink rose= Have, Black rose= Don't have
*'Curved' siggy?:* Yes


----------



## kasane (Feb 20, 2014)

Lotte said:


> *Name:* Mina
> *Town:* Moondrop
> *Dreamies:* Cherry(have), Chrissy, Diana(have), Fang, Flurry, Francine, Genji, Marina, Marshal, Punchy(have)
> *Do you want names under each of them?:* Yes
> ...


Added to waiting list ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

KennyCept's sig


Spoiler








Sorry for the hard to read text ;u;


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 20, 2014)

are you working on mine?


----------



## kasane (Feb 20, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> are you working on mine?



Not yet, still have a few more to go >_>


----------



## kasane (Feb 20, 2014)

wavesforwave's sig


Spoiler


----------



## wavesforwaves (Feb 20, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> wavesforwave's sig
> 
> 
> Spoiler



thanks so much! it looks so good 

it says incorrect file extension no matter what i do.. D: huh.. well thanks!


----------



## Dogoat (Feb 20, 2014)

KennyCept's sig


Spoiler








Sorry for the hard to read text ;u;


[/QUOTE]


Aaa its alright I love it <3


----------



## kasane (Feb 20, 2014)

wavesforwaves said:


> thanks so much! it looks so good
> 
> it says incorrect file extension no matter what i do.. D: huh.. well thanks!



If you saw what I wrote in my first post I included a guide how to put the sig in.
Just copy the image URL, go to edit signature and put [ IMG ][ /IMG ] around it but without the spaces between the coding


----------



## wavesforwaves (Feb 20, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> If you saw what I wrote in my first post I included a guide how to put the sig in.
> Just copy the image URL, go to edit signature and put [ IMG ][ /IMG ] around it but without the spaces between the coding



yes, i read that, and i tried that.. hmm. 

i just tried it again and it worked... gah, weird. sorry. but thanks!


----------



## kasane (Feb 20, 2014)

KennyCept said:


> KennyCept's sig
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Aaa its alright I love it <3[/QUOTE]

I think I can try and make the text more readable, do you want me to do it?


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 20, 2014)

I read your hiatus post ;-; im sorry
but if you get the chance, can you mark Erik as achieved and goose and big top gone?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry to be a bother, but I'm going to cancel my order. I keep changing my mind on my dreamies, so I don't want to annoy you with so many changes. :c 

Good luck in school & don't stress too much!


----------



## kasane (Feb 21, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Sorry to be a bother, but I'm going to cancel my order. I keep changing my mind on my dreamies, so I don't want to annoy you with so many changes. :c
> 
> Good luck in school & don't stress too much!



Understood, thank you for telling me ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



foxehtrot28 said:


> I read your hiatus post ;-; im sorry
> but if you get the chance, can you mark Erik as achieved and goose and big top gone?



No, no that's alright. I'll get to it soon c:


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

Swiftstream's sig x2



Spoiler


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 22, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Swiftstream's sig x2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ii love them both!! <3

However, in my first sig i don't have punchy, but tom :0

And in the second sig, paula has moved away!!!
so is it possible to have that changed?
Thanks!!

{also is it possible for the sig to be animated?}


----------



## Calysis (Feb 22, 2014)

i edited mine some! i have all my dreamies now c:


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Ii love them both!! <3
> 
> However, in my first sig i don't have punchy, but tom :0
> 
> ...



Whoops I must've been in a daze when I did this XD
And I'll change the second sig as well

I can make it animated (I think) but it won't have a curved border

- - - Post Merge - - -



Calysis said:


> i edited mine some! i have all my dreamies now c:



Oki! Thanks for letting me know ^^


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 22, 2014)

is mine almost done?


----------



## kasane (Feb 23, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> is mine almost done?



Sorry for making you wait! ;_;
Here it is!


Spoiler


----------



## kasane (Feb 23, 2014)

Swiftstream's remake XD


Spoiler


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 23, 2014)

Aww your designs are uber cute >.< im so late 

will you be taking requests again? if not, it is fine <3


----------



## kasane (Feb 23, 2014)

Calysis's sig


Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



awesomeperson1 said:


> Aww your designs are uber cute >.< im so late
> 
> will you be taking requests again? if not, it is fine <3



Sorry ;__;
I may have the occasional open slot or two but the chances may be a bit slim.
Unless you're willing to wait for possibly an exceptionally long time 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Foxehtrot28's remake


Spoiler


----------



## kasane (Feb 23, 2014)

All signatures have been finished. I will go into a hiatus. There may be the occasional open slot, but who knows...
You can still try and request a sig, but do not expect it to be finished by the time you wake up. It may take up to a week.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 23, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> All signatures have been finished. I will go into a hiatus. There may be the occasional open slot, but who knows...
> You can still try and request a sig, but do not expect it to be finished by the time you wake up. It may take up to a week.


*A* I can absolutely wait for this, I've been looking for a good siggy maker and you are one of those rare ones xD

 Name: Mακυ*
 Town: Rοsεωοοd*
 Friend Code: 2638-0474-4044
 Dream Address: 5800-3339-9968
 Villagers: Julian, Lolly, Beau, Punchy, Cherry, Wolfgang, Aurora, Rudy, Carmen, Cesar
 Dreamies: Whitney, Rosie
 Do you want names under each of them?: No thank you
Background link: here 
 Font and font colour: here ~ and font color pink (for town and char name and default for FC and DC (white)~
Sprite indication: tiny cherry= Keeping, tiny pear= Leaving, tiny apple= Dreamies:: (KEEPING: Carmen) (Leaving: Cesar) (Dreamies: Lolly, Julian, Beau, Cherry, Punchy, Rudy, Wolfgang, Aurora) *no specific order*
Add-ons: if it's possible, is it okay if you put a light purple outline on the font, and also this piccy on the bottom left side please <3
'Curved' siggy?: Yes

*Town name and character name has Greek letters for : o, e, w, a, k, u

please do take your time, I know you're busy yet I also know this will be worth the wait


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 23, 2014)

TY I LUVE IT


----------



## Calysis (Feb 23, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Calysis's sig
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i love it! 
..but uhm, deirdre is bruce..? xD you used the wrong picture! ;o; sorry for being picky or jfklsajfd


----------



## kasane (Feb 24, 2014)

Calysis said:


> i love it!
> ..but uhm, deirdre is bruce..? xD you used the wrong picture! ;o; sorry for being picky or jfklsajfd



*mindblank*
I thought that was Deidre ;__;
Hold on, let me edit it...sorry! :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay this should be correct now!


Spoiler


----------



## Calysis (Feb 24, 2014)

yay!! :33 thank you so much! =^_^=
and youre fine. thanks for doing these for no charge, theyre really cute and good and C: yay


----------



## analytic (Feb 24, 2014)

Name: Kaworu
Town: Eva
Friend code: Sidebar
Dream address:
Villagers: Julian*, Clay, Annalise, Zell*, Beau*, Cherry, Sylvia, Chief*
( *= dream villagers)
Dream villagers: (Seeking) Merengue, Lucky, Groucho, Marina
Names: Yes
BG number: 24
Font: whatever you think fits ^^ in white please!
Sprite indication: Pink rose- dreamie obtained ^^ blue rose- not keeping (all non dreamies)

I would gladly wait long than a week to get one, they're just so cute ; v ; thank you for doing this for people, it's so nice of you uvu


----------



## kasane (Feb 24, 2014)

analytic said:


> Name: Kaworu
> Town: Eva
> Friend code: Sidebar
> Dream address:
> ...



Aw thank you! ;^;
I have a lil question...
Is your mayor and town based on Neon Genesis Evangelion and Kaworu Nagisa? OWO


----------



## analytic (Feb 24, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Aw thank you! ;^;
> I have a lil question...
> Is your mayor and town based on Neon Genesis Evangelion and Kaworu Nagisa? OWO



Yes! My flag says "I <3 Shinji"


----------



## Sloom (Feb 24, 2014)

When I was young, I was always lucky. When I was five, my mom asked me to give 6 numbers for the lottery. “8, 13, 27, 29, 30, 31” I said. Without any hesitation, my mom punched those numbers on the lottery ticket and hoped for the best. Later that night, my whole family was watching the lottery on the television.
“The winning numbers are 8!” The announcer said.
“Five more numbers and I’m a millionaire!” my mom said with a big smile on her face.
“13!” The announcer continued. My dad, who believed throughout his whole life that the lottery is rigged by politicians, suddenly looked towards the television. It was as if he knew that we were going to win.
“27!” We already have half of the winning numbers. My family wasn’t really that rich, so winning the lottery would be a big help.
“29!” Is it really going to happen? Are we really going to win ₱80,000,000?”
“30!” One more number! The least amount we could get now is ₱50,000. Getting 5 out of the 6 winning numbers is already a big achievement in itself. Even if we don’t win, getting 5 winning numbers was already a testament on how lucky I was.
It was as if God heard me and answered with a big “Okay”.
“32!” Silence filled the room. My dad slowly looked away from the television and started reading his book once again. The smile in my mom’s face quickly disappeared as she stood up and went to sleep. Meanwhile, I was still very proud of my achievement. 5 out of 6 was unbelievably good. The next day, I bragged to my classmates that I had an 83.33333% guess rate. Most of my classmates were like “Whoa, that’s amazing” but one classmate of mine asked “Then what happened to the other 16.66666%?”
That guy’s name was Calvin. Up until high school, he was considered as the “Shotgun King”. He would just shotgun any major test but still end up with a 100% grade. He was one of the few people in the world that were luckier than me. At age 11, he already won the 6/55 Grand Lotto four times, and he wasn’t only lucky with the lottery, he was lucky with everything. Five months ago, he won a 2017 Audi A3 Sedan. Three months ago, he won a Mercedes-Benz AMG 43, and about a week ago, he won a Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor. He won all these via raffle. There were a lot of doubts about his wins since not even the Philippine Air Force has an F-22.
I haven’t been participating in any more raffles since my mom said that I should focus on my studies. While walking to class, I saw this flyer that said about a raffle with the 1st prize of a Samsung Refrigerator. It was the perfect time to test out my luck skills, besides, my family would extremely benefit from a new refrigerator. While I was putting my raffle entries inside the drop box, someone patted my shoulder.
“Hey Kyle!” the guy said. It was Calvin.
“Hey Calvin, what’s up?” I said.
“You’re entering the raffle too?” He asked.
“Yeah man, it’s been a long time since I won something.” I answered.
“Well good luck.” He said. “I’m joining the raffle too, so the chances of you winning are slim.”
After two days, it was already raffle day. Despite what Calvin said, I was positive that I would win, so I sat in front, near where the results were going to be announced.
One by one, the results were slowly announced, starting from the 5th prize.
“The 5th prize goes to Earl Cayanan!”
“The 4th prize goes to Mary Ann Severino!”
“The 3rd prize goes to John Paul Melecio!”
“The 2nd prize goes to Harold Eugenio!”
Finally, it was the time for the 1st prize. In the corner of my eye, I suddenly saw Calvin talking to some security guards. I smell something fishy going on.
“And for the 1st prize, congratulations to Calvin Tolentino!”
Calvin quickly ran up the stage. I didn’t believe the results so I ran up to Calvin, but on the way, two security guards stopped me. I didn’t give up. I shouted: “I’m the real winner, not you! The whole raffle was rigged!” One security guard then grabbed his gun and smacked its base to my head. I passed out.
I then woke up in a hospital room with an old lady whom I’ve never met before, sitting beside me.
“So, do you want to beat Calvin?” She asked.
“What do you mean?” I asked in return.
“I can make you win the next major raffle.”
“How?” I quickly asked as I was interested.
“Well, the next raffle has a bottle made out of diamonds as its first prize. If sold, it could be as expensive as ₱850,000,000.”
“Okay so how do I win it?”
“Hold your horses, young boy, that’s not the real first prize. You shouldn’t win the bottle, but instead, go to the host right after the program has ended. He will give you the keys to the ‘Win All Raffles Robot’ or WARR for short.”
“The what?”
“Okay, this might sound crazy but there is a robot that can make you win all raffle you enter. It’s called the ‘Win All Raffles Robot’.”
“So how does it work?” I asked out of curiosity.
“No one knows, it was sent by God during the 1300’s. What I do know is that whoever has the WARR would never lose a raffle. Your friend Calvin was just really lucky, but with the WARR, you’d be more than lucky.”
“But how would I be sure that the host would give it to me?”
“Well, he is my son.”
“How is he your son?”
“I gave birth to him.”
Since this conversation seemed like it wouldn’t lead to anything useful anymore, I packed my things and left the hospital. Moments later, I saw a flyer that caught my eye.
“Win a 700-year-old Venetian Diamond Wine Bottle worth ₱850,000,000. All you have to do is enter the raffle to have a chance.”
Maybe this was the raffle the old lady was talking about. I quickly went to the raffle booth and entered.
“The raffle draw will be in an hour, sir.” The clerk said. “You can meanwhile sit in our Waiting Area.”
Inside the Waiting Area were chairs, tables, and a television showing a replay of the 2021 NBA Finals. It’s crazy how the Lakers won it in 6 games. Joel Embiid was such a beast for Philadelphia but they still weren’t able to pull it off.
After an hour, I left the waiting room and sat in the front row near the stage where the raffle will be drawn. Slowly, people started coming and the seats started to fill up.
It was time.
The host came out of the curtains and picked one raffle ticket in the spinning jar.
“The 5th prize which is a 1942 Zero Japanese fighter plane, goes to Erika Sanchez!”
“The 4th prize, which is an authentic piece of the Shroud of Turin, goes to Francois LeBourgeoisie!” I can’t believe the host mispronounced his name.
“The 3rd prize, which is the original copy of the Indian epic, the Ramayana, goes to Juan Tiu-Tres.”
“The 2nd prize, which is a legitimate metal shard from the 1947 Roswell UFO Crash goes to Zack Dimagiba.
“And finally, the event you’ve all been waiting for, the 1st prize which is a 700-year-old Venetian Diamond Wine Bottle goes to…Calvin Tolentino!”
“What?!” I shouted as I jumped off my seat.
Someone then suddenly patted my back. It was Calvin.
“It’s okay Kyle, you’ll get your chance.” Calvin said.
I was about to punch him in the face but I suddenly remembered that I never really intended to win the 1st prize, so before Calvin went to the stage to claim his prize, I told him: “Hey Calvin!”
“Yes Kyle?” He said with an intimidating smile to his face.
I moved closer to him, stared him in the eye, and softly said: “You may have won the bottle, but you haven’t won the WARR.”


----------



## kasane (Feb 25, 2014)

I managed to do some sigs today! ^^ 

awesomeperson1's sig


Spoiler












analytic's sig


Spoiler


----------



## rainbowspaghetti2 (Feb 26, 2014)

Name: Carolynn
Town: Tokyo
Friend Code:5000-2471-2234
Dream Address: 4900-3492- 7586
Villagers: eugene, groucho, friga, chester, kabuki, rudy, annalise, dotty, bunnie, ankha

Dreamies: snake, lily, carmen, frita, beau, poppy

Do you want names under each of them?: Yes

Background link:http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...8xmgv1roozkr_zps537cc0e1.gif.html?sort=3&o=23

Font and font colour: Something that would fit with the backround

Sprite indication: a cheese burger for the villagers i'm keeping: dotty, eugene, rudy, bunnie, groucho, chester, friga
Fries for dreamies
coke for the unwanted villagers: annalise, ankha, kabuki

Add-ons: http://www.google.com/imgres?sa=X&b...QcMB4&iact=rc&dur=797&page=2&start=13&ndsp=25
'Curved' siggy?: Yes


----------



## analytic (Feb 26, 2014)

tysm!! you sweet wonderful babbu uvu


----------



## Andelsky (Feb 28, 2014)

Take your time. ;3 Thanks for this. Also, I'd prefer if it wasn't animated if you could do that?  <3

Name: Andel
Town: Valhala
Friend Code: 4382-1998-1691
Dream Address: xxx
Villagers: Ruby, Snake, Merry, Bob, Tia, Gaston, Ankha, Lucky, Cherry, Shep
Dreamies: xxx
Do you want names under each of them?: YES
Background link: http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mr7sybNwa71qz4rgp_zps641f33e4.gif
Font and font colour: Whatever is readable, drives me nuts when you can't read it.. .-.
Sprite indication: xxx
Add-ons: xxx
'Curved' siggy?: YES


----------



## kasane (Feb 28, 2014)

Nyandash35's sig


Spoiler


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 1, 2014)

Name:Chiyoko
Town:Takoyaki
Friend Code:1134-8652-2394
Dream Address:7000-3320-3951
Villagers:Sprinkle, Lolly, Muffy, Stinky, Bunnie, Beau, Zucker, Whitney 
Dreamies: Marshal, Stitches and Chief 
Do you want names under each of them?: Yes please
Background link:http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...srot8so1_400_zpsc4b9e175.gif.html?sort=3&o=75
Font and font colour:Anything aslong as i can read it >~<
Sprite indication: Blue rose= Keeping (Sprinkle, Lolly, Muffy, Bunnie, Beau, Zucker, Whitney)  , Red rose = Leaving ( Stinky), Gold rose= Dreamie (Marshal, Stitches and Chief)
'Curved' siggy?:Yes please 

Thank you for being able to do this!!!!


----------



## kasane (Mar 1, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Name:Chiyoko
> Town:Takoyaki
> Friend Code:1134-8652-2394
> Dream Address:7000-3320-3951
> ...



Oh lol hello! XD
Got your order and added to slots c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Andel's sig


Spoiler


----------



## Andelsky (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you so much..


----------



## CookieInSpace (Mar 1, 2014)

Quick question! Can you order a sig with your dreamies only (like I tell you who my dreamies are and the ones I have and you put like an icecream sprite next to the ones I already have)?


----------



## kasane (Mar 1, 2014)

CookieInSpace said:


> Quick question! Can you order a sig with your dreamies only (like I tell you who my dreamies are and the ones I have and you put like an icecream sprite next to the ones I already have)?



Sure 
Just leave the villagers part blank then. 
And tell me which sprite is for who and what it indicates


----------



## CookieInSpace (Mar 1, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sure
> Just leave the villagers part blank then.
> And tell me which sprite is for who and what it indicates



Okay thanks! :3


----------



## CookieInSpace (Mar 1, 2014)

Name: Precious
Town: Nova
Friend Code: 1693-1995-4043
Dream Address: -
Villagers: -
Dreamies: Apple, Poncho, Scoot, Soleil, Pierce, Kabuki, Bianca, Clay, Stitches, Lolly
Do you want names under each of them?: Yes
Background link:http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...6UEh61qz4rgp_zpsd88e9b86.gif.html?sort=3&o=37
Font and font colour: this one if possible -> http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...6UEh61qz4rgp_zpsd88e9b86.gif.html?sort=3&o=37
Sprite indication: I would like an icecream for the ones I've obtained (all of them except for Lolly)
Add-ons: -
'Curved' siggy?: YES

*Thank you in advance!*


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry to be a bother >.<
I understand that you're entering hiatus at the moment but I have a request for a signature ^^
Are you able to add me to the list? I'm not sure if the first post is updated or not because it says that there's one open slot left and two slots on the waiting list.


----------



## kasane (Mar 2, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Sorry to be a bother >.<
> I understand that you're entering hiatus at the moment but I have a request for a signature ^^
> Are you able to add me to the list? I'm not sure if the first post is updated or not because it says that there's one open slot left and two slots on the waiting list.



I update it when I finish a sig or if there is a new request as soon as I get on, so yes this is the most recent one.
Sure I can add you to the list, but be aware it could take up to a week (although that would be when there is a lot of homework/upcoming tests)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome, I can wait x3
Name: George
Town: Machi
Friend Code: 3995 - 6807 - 9636
Dream Code: 6200-3390-8080
Villagers: Rooney, Lopez, Fuchsia, Mathilda, Roscoe, Bluebear, Jay, Sylvia, Gladys, Fauna
Names: Yes
Background: 18 http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...vOZWi1roozkr_zps524dbfb3.gif.html?sort=3&o=17
Font: Default
Sprite indication: None
Add-ons: None
Curved siggy: No


----------



## Syd (Mar 2, 2014)

Name: Syd 
Town: Sydville
Friend Code: Check current sig
Dream Address: same as above
Villagers: just use dreamies
Dreamies: sig
Do you want names under each of them?: {YES/NO} yes
Background link: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...9zj57b1qz4rgp_zps3f40b2bd.gif.html?sort=3&o=6
Font and font colour: {Type DEFAULT if you want this font: http://www.dafont.com/bitdust-two.font} Default
Sprite indication: {e.g: Blue rose= Keeping, Wilted rose= Leaving, Gold rose= Dreamie} {ALSO, include which villagers are for keeping, leaving, dreamie or whatever you call it} Black cosmos on the achieved
Add-ons: {If it's an image, please link me to it and I can add it in} http://i.imgur.com/LQcoqYG.png
'Curved' siggy?:{Without the sharp edges} YES/NO yes


----------



## kasane (Mar 3, 2014)

CookieInSpace's sig


Spoiler


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 3, 2014)

May I make a request?


----------



## kasane (Mar 3, 2014)

Sure, fire ahead!


----------



## CookieInSpace (Mar 3, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> CookieInSpace's sig
> 
> 
> Spoiler



thank you so much ~


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 3, 2014)

Name: Kaylin
Town: Rosemist
Friend Code: 0232-9176-4681
Dream Address: 5600-3695-4526
Villagers: Margie, Cookie, Muffy, Sprinkles, Timbra, Hans, Kyle, Nate, Kevin
Dreamies: Merengue, Cherry, Lopez, Stitches, Tangy, Kabuki, Genji and Ankha
Do you want names under each of them?: YES
Background link: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...inline_mr7t4xXqGf1qz4rgp_zps79b5fad8.gif.html
Font and font colour: Default font and white color
Sprite indication: Maki (Sushi Roll) = Wanted Dreamies
Cherry, Stitches, Tangy, Kabuki, Genji and Ankha
Nigiri = Arriving Soon
Merengue
Rice Ball = Achieved Dreamies
Kabuki and Lopez
Add-ons: May I request animation?
'Curved' siggy?:{Without the sharp edges} YES


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 5, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Awesome, I can wait x3
> Name: George
> Town: Machi
> Friend Code: 3995 - 6807 - 9636
> ...



Sorry to be a bother but is it possible to swap Fauna with Lucky instead? (For my sig)


----------



## kasane (Mar 5, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Sorry to be a bother but is it possible to swap Fauna with Lucky instead? (For my sig)



Yup! Changed, although I haven't had the time to start the sig ;w;
Sorry... unu


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 5, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Yup! Changed, although I haven't had the time to start the sig ;w;
> Sorry... unu



Awesome! That's okay, take your time x3


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi. I would like a signature please!
http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...rfjowdo1_500_zps24d7ef2c.gif.html?sort=3&o=11 (the updated one)
Kiki, Whitney, Merry, Sparro, Egbert, Sally, Gruff, Phoebe (I won`t count my other guy he`s leaving in 2 days) are my citizens.
Can I have sprites for these guys?
And my few dreamies are: Merry, Whitney, Julian, Kiki, Bam and Tangy. 
Pwease can i have a sig? My town`s name is Megtown
THANKS


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2014)

rayquaza128's sig


Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -



alison123 said:


> Hi. I would like a signature please!
> http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...t0F2j1roozkr_zps8901fde4.gif.html?sort=3&o=21
> Kiki, Whitney, Merry, Sparro, Egbert, Sally, Gruff, Phoebe (I won`t count my other guy he`s leaving in 2 days) are my citizens.
> Can I have sprites for these guys?
> ...



Added to list! ^^


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2014)

Syd's sig


Spoiler


----------



## Syd (Mar 7, 2014)

Suh-weet! Will use when I can ger on my computer. Love it!


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 8, 2014)

I made a slight change to my specifications. Lopez is now an achieved dreamie.


----------



## kasane (Mar 8, 2014)

Got it, thanks for telling me!
I should be done with your sig by tomorrow I apologize for the slowness >_<


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 8, 2014)

That's okay. I'm just super excited to see the finished result!


----------



## Mayaa (Mar 8, 2014)

Name: Maya
Town: Duckie
Friend Code: 1246-9180-9202
Dream Address: 5000-3055-6300
Villagers: Biff, Lionel, Cole, Felicity, Tammy, Punchy, Gala, Molly, Ankha, Mira.
Dreamies: Genji, Scoot, Cousteau, Ribbot, Zucker.
Names: Yes
Background link: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...qZVQH1qmvaoo_zps551efaff.gif.html?sort=3&o=15
Font: DEFAULT, any color that will stand out.
Sprite indication: Ice cream = keeping (Cole, Mira, Punchy, Ankha, Molly)
Pitfall = unwanted (Biff, Lionel, Gala, Tammy, Felicity)
Balloon = dreamie (listed above)
Add-ons: A peach after "Mayor Maya of Duckie" please 
Curved: Yes.
I would like it animated.
Thank you  Please take your time.


----------



## rosie789 (Mar 9, 2014)

Name: Rosie
Town: Africa

Friend Code: 4355-9820-6144

Dream Address: 4600-3756-8141

Villagers: vesta, tangy, sylvia, freya, chrissy, Bud, lionel, tia,merengue,ankha

Dreamies: ankha, sylvia, bud, tangy, chrissy,vesta,freya,lionel,tia,merengue

Do you want names under each of them?: 
Background link:http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...eO8FJ1qz4rgp_zps5c8fa76a.gif.html?sort=3&o=79
Font and font colour: Something fancy. the color black
Sprite indication: ice cream cones for dreamies
Add-ons: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=sai...et%2Fcharacter%2F1619%2FMeimi_Haneoka;225;350
'Curved' siggy?: yes

I want it animated


----------



## kasane (Mar 9, 2014)

@RoseMist's sig


Spoiler


----------



## sej (Mar 9, 2014)

Is there an open slot because of Rosemist? Cause I would love to request!


----------



## kasane (Mar 9, 2014)

Sej said:


> Is there an open slot because of Rosemist? Cause I would love to request!



Yup, I just finished her's off! Feel free to fill in the last slot c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll also open up more slots if there are more requests except that they may have to wait longer :/


----------



## sej (Mar 9, 2014)

Name: Sej
Town: Sejville
Friend Code: 4210-4628-9014
Dream Address: N/A
Villagers: Rosie, Merengue, Twiggy, Robin, Roald, Big Top, Erik, Francine, Kid Cat and Tangy!
Dreamies: Marina, Julian and Diana
Do you want names under each of them?: {YES}
Background link: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...8xmgv1roozkr_zpsf07b18b6.gif.html?sort=3&o=36
Font and font colour: DEFAULT 
Sprite indication: Keeping= Blue rose- Twiggy, Robin, Roald, Big Top. Gold rose- Giving away- Erik, Francine, Kid Cat, Tangy, Rosie. Holding for someone= Ice cream- Merengue
Add-ons: http://oi61.tinypic.com/30wl7co.jpg
'Curved' siggy?:{Without the sharp edges} YES

I would like it animated please, thanks!


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 9, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> @RoseMist's sig
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Wow, thank you! It's great!


----------



## kasane (Mar 9, 2014)

Kurukiio's sig


Spoiler


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, is my sig being developed?
Thanks!


----------



## Mayaa (Mar 11, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Kurukiio's sig
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I'm sorry, but that's not Molly. If you could change it please do, it's fine if you can't. C:


----------



## kasane (Mar 12, 2014)

kurukiio said:


> I'm sorry, but that's not Molly. If you could change it please do, it's fine if you can't. C:



>A<
My apologies, here is the remake ;w;


Spoiler


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi, I know I already approved the final version, but could you remove the top row of villagers and leave only the dreamies?

And could you change the sprite next to Cherry to "Arriving"?


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 12, 2014)

i have a blank, already decorated signature, can you just add my dreamies to it?


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 14, 2014)

Is my signature being developed? I`ll need it soon. 
For nothing 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and also, Merry moved out :,( and Rodney (ugh) and Zucker moved in so...
Yeah
So my villagers are: Sparro, Egbert, Whitney, Kiki, Zucker, Sally, Gruff, Rodney, Phoebe.
Dreamies: Kiki, Whitney, Bam, Julian, Diana, Pietro, Merry, Tangy and Marshal
Up for adoption: Phoebe, Rodney, Sally, Gruff, Sparro, Egbert, Zucker
Can I have a red heart for obtained and a black heart for neeeeeed and green heart for up for adoption
Thanks for "letting" me update.


----------



## kasane (Mar 14, 2014)

alison123 said:


> Is my signature being developed? I`ll need it soon.
> For nothing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Look, I'm sorry that I haven't started on it yet, schoolwork has been dragging me down.
You can expect it to be finally started and finished by the end of today


----------



## kasane (Mar 14, 2014)

alison123's sig (sorry for the wait)


Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



Konan224 said:


> i have a blank, already decorated signature, can you just add my dreamies to it?



Sure, fire away


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh my god, thank you sooooo much! How do I use this when I post? THANKS


----------



## kasane (Mar 14, 2014)

rosie789's sig


Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



alison123 said:


> Oh my god, thank you sooooo much! How do I use this when I post? THANKS



1. Copy the image URL
2. Head on to settings and to edit signature
3. Insert the [ IMG ]and put the URL here, don't put the spaces between the coding [ /IMG ]


----------



## rainbowspaghetti2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi! Can you update my signature, please? 
My dreamies are complete, so you don't have to put any indication except " dreamies complete" at the bottom.
can you put them interacting in my background instead of floating, please? Francine playing the piano, Frita and Pietro sitting at the table and the rest are dancing.

villagers: Francine, Fauna, Carmen, Lily, Lopez, Pietro, Flora, Beau, Frita and Dotty

background: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...6C4T21qz4rgp_zpsb05397ff.gif.html?sort=3&o=34

I would like it animated, please.
I want the font and add on to still be the same~
But, I want the font color to be black, so you can see it better.


----------



## kasane (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm going to put this sig shop on a definite hiatus for now, meaning that I will not accept new orders. Re-editing a sig may take up to a week.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rainbowspaghetti2 said:


> Hi! Can you update my signature, please?
> My dreamies are complete, so you don't have to put any indication except " dreamies complete" at the bottom.
> can you put them interacting in my background instead of floating, please? Francine playing the piano, Frita and Pietro sitting at the table and the rest are dancing.
> 
> ...



Ooh, I'll try get it done within a week then ><


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi can you update my signature, changing Gruff to Cookie?


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey my sig got so updated cx

- - - Post Merge - - -

Curlos and Maelle are gone
Hazel achieved
Bruce is now a villager


----------

